# Self Portrait



## butterflygirl (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a self portrait I took a few days ago - I played around with the grain a bit - just wanted to add a different effect. What do you think?


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2007)

Love your pose and expression! :thumbup: Very dramatic.

It's gotten a mite too contrasty and your highlights are blown across the forehead and bridge of the nose. If you were after a very stark, harsh look, you got it! I'd like to see a little less contrast, though. Just personal preference.


----------



## butterflygirl (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks! I was going for a very high contrast look - and I know some don't prefer it -  Just wanted something completely  different than the normal portrait shot. 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 24, 2007)

It has great harsh very attractive look.
A little less exposure on the forehead and nose would be nice.
I would take out the freckle on the left collarbone - it draws too much attention from the face.


----------



## gmarquez (Apr 24, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> A little less exposure on the forehead and nose would be nice.




I'd have to agree...just ease up just a tad on the highlight clipping, as the wide white area across your nose makes your nose look "wide".  Easing it up just a bit should thin that highlight out.

Otherwise, I like the look, and I like the expression.

I like the grain effect.


----------



## MostlyDigital (Apr 24, 2007)

What are you trying to say about yourself? You look p*ssed.


----------



## Efergoh (Apr 24, 2007)

I like a high contrast photo, but the face is a bit washy...
I like the grainy effects, too.

Your eyes make the photo in my opinion. Takes cajones to make an honestly expressive self portrait...


----------



## butterflygirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone says I look p'ed! LOL! I just didn't want a typical portrait shot I guess. I did take some that were softer (like my avatar) but I liked this one - I guess I thought it showed a different kind of emotion that's not typically photographed.


----------



## boogaguy (Apr 26, 2007)

I love it. 
actually I love stark, cold, creepy, dark images. I prefer them actually. 
very good. 
Any where near kalamazoo? thats where I was born an raised. I go back once a year.


----------



## butterflygirl (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm about an hour and twenty minutes from Kalamzoo! I live in Rose Township - it's about 20 minutes south of Flint. 

Too funny!


----------



## joyride (Apr 27, 2007)

I think that the only thing that is bothering me id the blown spot on the face.  The lack of gradient there leads my eye to think that is a flat plane.  Other than that, I love the pose and expression.  

Im beginning to find out there are a lot of us Michiganders on here.  I think we should get a mini-TPF meet sometime.  Im in Kalamazoo right now, but will be going back towards Brighton in a week for a few months.


----------

